# Fuente regulable hasta 0 voltios



## ben99 (Oct 26, 2006)

hola.
amigos mi pregunta es como se podria llevar esta fuente de voltaje hasta ovdc
o sea lo minimo que me esta dando es 1.24vdc y necesito que me llegue hasta 0vdc
gracias pór la colaboracion 

en la pagina 2.1.2
http://www.labc.usb.ve/gfernandez/Ec_3881/webs/Enero_Marzo_2006/diagrama_bloque.pdf

o estas 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-variable-dual-1-2v-30v-1-amperio-lm317-lm337-376/
saludos y gracias


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Oct 27, 2006)

Solo debes tomar como voltaje minimo de referencia -1.2Voltios y listo!

Saludos.


----------



## ben99 (Oct 27, 2006)

caballero y el supuesto -1.2vdc de donde debe venir me tocaria utilizar fuente negativa por ahi me recomendaron colocar dos diodos en serie a la salida los cual me daria una fuente de 1.4vdc y asi se iria cero esa salida.

saludos y gracias.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Oct 27, 2006)

ben99 dijo:
			
		

> ...me tocaria utilizar fuente negativa...



Si, es indispensable para empezar la variación desde cero.



			
				ben99 dijo:
			
		

> por ahi me recomendaron colocar dos diodos en serie a la salida los cual me daria una fuente de 1.4vdc y asi se iria cero esa salida.



Crees tu que funcionaria?

Saludos.


----------



## ben99 (Oct 28, 2006)

Li-ion
la recomendacion puede resultar y no se porque siendo que los diodos colocados en serie hacen una fuente de 1.4vdc y en la salida me marca 1vdc.

saludos y gracias


----------



## grifo (Oct 28, 2006)

Te da un voltaje de 1 volt, por que la caida de voltaje de un diodo depende de la corriente que circule por el, por lo general en un diodo hecho de silicio (por ejemplo los de la serie 1N4001-1N4007) si le haces pasar una corriente pequeña para polarizarlos te podran dar hasta alrededor de .5 Volts como minimo, mientras que si los llevas cerca de su corriente nominal (en este caso 1 Amper), su caida sera paroximada a 1 volt; Normalmente los libros usan un voltaje de 0.7 volts  como caida del diodo por que la consideran la mas usual pero es un grave error considerar que siempre sera de 0.7 por que tambien depende del material con que se fabrique al diodo por ejemplo en un diodo shotky su caida mas representativa es de alrededor de .2 volts.

Para crear una fuente regulable que inicie en 0 lo mas recomendable es lo que te habian sugerido anteriormente de usar un rectificador bipolar en puente (fuente capas de entregar voltajes psitivos y negativos) ya que si conectas a la salida 2 diodos tu voltaje cambiara bastante dependiendo la corriente que surta la fuente.

La forma de hacer tu fuente seria tomar un transformador con derivacion central, en los extremos de la salida conectar un puente de diodos, usar la derivacion central como comun y del puente de diodos la parte donde coinciden los catodos te entregaria el voltaje positivo y donde coinciden los anodos el negativo; posteriormente seria bueno disminuir el ruido de tu fuentepara ello deberas de conectar un capacitor entre el voltaje positivo y el comun asi como otro entre el comun y el negativo, que sean de 2200 micro farads por cada amper que manejes, ahora usaremos la caida que nos proprcionan los diodos para tomar la referencia aproximadamente a -1.4V para esto deberas colocar dor diodos en serie cuyo anodo del diodo de un extremo conectaras al comun y el cathodo del otro diodo auna resistencia de 1Kohm (te recomiendo sea de 1/2 watt) que ira conectada al voltaje negativo; despues conecta tu regulador variable como siempre solo que el potenciometro en lugar de ir del regulador al comun ira del regulador a donde esta la union de los diodos con la resistencia, esto debria permitirte regular desde cero sin muchas variaciones ya que en los diodos no variara demasiado la corriente, si no es asi puedes probar a variar el valor de la resitencia.

Tambien podrias lograr que trabajara con mas corriente conectando un transistor de potencia a la salida.


----------



## ben99 (Oct 30, 2006)

grifo muchas gracias por lo recomndado boy a tener presente tu sugerencia y ademas es.

saludos y gracias.


----------

